# Good start to the season



## bowhunter09

Me and three buddies went out thursday and got 430+ carp, good time. Good start to the 09 season if you ask me 







That was the first pile








One of two truck beds full of carp


----------



## carp_killer

once again nice pile of fish.


----------



## scubasteve

where did you get this mess of carp??


----------



## honkerslayr

holy hell!!! nice mess of fish, its good to get them out of that system wherever you are, I mean I love them,...not no jk,....find some asians and sell them to them or use them as fertilizer!!!


----------



## blhunter3

WOW


----------



## carp_killer

this is the spot i told u bout BL.

lake notell is were they all are


----------



## blhunter3

Why aren't you shooting that many then?


----------



## bowhunter09

Well its hard to find....west of lake notelli 30 miles, south then about 100, east around 30 or so and then north around 100


----------



## weasle414

That's not the directions I got from trapper when he told us all on the LLBA forum :-?


----------



## rednek

dont worry alex well go kill some fish sunday 8)


----------



## bowhunter09

weasle414 said:


> That's not the directions I got from trapper when he told us all on the LLBA forum :-?


Who is trapper lol


----------



## rednek

:lol:


----------



## rednek

really  i didnt know those were the same person


----------



## weasle414

I know! It's soooo weird isn't it?! :wink:


----------



## Wrestler720

not gonna lie i'm totally freaking jealous thats a insane day , a good day for me is 3 or 4


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

Wow that's amazing!!


----------



## blhunter3

Wrestler720 said:


> not gonna lie i'm totally freaking jealous thats a insane day , a good day for me is 3 or 4


You need to find better spots. :beer:


----------



## Wrestler720

well the thing is i bowfishing on a extremely busy boating lake and some days i will see 40 carp in once spot and then for the next week or two there will be nothing there


----------



## Wrestler720

how do you shoot the carp throuh the ice? open water? idk i'm confused here


----------



## blhunter3

Wrestler720 said:


> how do you shoot the carp throuh the ice? open water? idk i'm confused here


Find open water and identify them as carp. Check your state regulations on bowfishing first.


----------



## Wrestler720

well i meant where are you finding open water in the middle of winter


----------



## sniper37_47

i would say we got about the same...maybe a few less. we got a lot of good footage too


----------



## goldfishmurderer

you should definitely post this footage...i'm excited to see this massacre!
:sniper:


----------



## Wrestler720

but seriously where are you finding open water in the winter in NORTH country


----------



## weasle414

Wrestler720 said:


> but seriously where are you finding open water in the winter in NORTH country


http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/fishing/libe ... index.html

Chisel a hole near shore where the ice is thin. Make sure it's a big hole. The bigger it is, the more the fish will flock to it.

Also check open rivers. You could try using a dark house, too, but that's pretty hit or miss.. mostly miss.


----------



## Drake Jake

closest lake to me on there is graham in grant county. anyone know much about that lake? and are there any holes already cut on some of the lakes?


----------



## Wrestler720

same here and its only a 3 hour drive YAY!!! :-(


----------



## Drake Jake

only 2 and a half for me


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Cleaned up and reopened.

FYI


----------



## carp_killer

trapper??? never heard of the guy is he as cool as trapper_2 :lol:

bl we killed 600 plus on saterday


----------



## weasle414

Thanks Chris! Much appreciated! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

trapper_2 said:


> trapper??? never heard of the guy is he as cool as trapper_2 :lol:
> 
> bl we killed 600 plus on saterday


I don't believe your numbers. I wanna see each one counted. :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

you can come count them bl.

better yet count what we shot yesterday. i know for a fact there was over 1000 in the trailer


----------

